# Trippy music?



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm looking for more music to listen to while high...
I like trippy stuff like Sufjan Stevens (Enjoy your rabbit), The Postal Service and Aphex Twin.
Thanks.


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

go to shoutcast.com and search for the rollitup radio, I will put some shit on there you will like.


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

Let me know in the music forum when you are listening.


----------



## panhead (Mar 21, 2008)

Get some.

YouTube - Why Does it Hurt when I Pee?!

YouTube - Frank Zappa - Drowning Witch - Envelopes Suite #1

YouTube - Frank Zappa - Drowning Witch - Envelopes Suite #2


----------



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2008)

Everready said:


> Let me know in the music forum when you are listening.


I'm listening. It said "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Unfortunately, there weren't any SHOUTcast streams found containing the term rollitup radio"

EDIT: nvm, I'm tuned in.
I'll check out some frank zappa later too.
Thanks for the responses so far.
[/FONT]


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

You need some Pink Floyd or Willy Mason (oxygen)


----------



## t dub c (Mar 21, 2008)

Amon Tobin


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=611517&file=filename.pls

click and enjoy...I will play some of your requested songs
and some other trippy shit!


----------



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2008)

BryanG1983 said:


> You need some Pink Floyd or Willy Mason (oxygen)


I just started listening to Pink Floyd a couple days ago. I'd listened to 'em before of course but they're so much better high.



Everready said:


> http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=611517&file=filename.pls
> 
> click and enjoy...I will play some of your requested songs
> and some other trippy shit!


Thanks a lot!
I wish I was high but I'll have to wait for one of my roommates to go to sleep first.


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

can you play, Willy nelson, 'world I wanted'?


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

Fuck that...


----------



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2008)

lol, my thoughts exactly.
I liked that song you just played though.


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

BryanG1983 said:


> can you play, Willy nelson, 'world I wanted'?



the quote was for the roommate comment...not this one.

Willie coming up!


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

well i am in Scotland pretty fucked right now with numerous drugs running through my body and Willy Mason would be dead on right now.


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

uh is "world i wanted' is the official name?


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

yeah sorry, little fucked, it is willy mason, not nelson, sorry guys.


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

Coming up...please post all request in the rollitup radio thread...but here will do for you since your fucked up! Your music is on its way.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2008)

lol.

I do have a question though.
Why the grateful dead and willie nelson?
I haven't listened to them high yet, so that may have something to do with it, I don't know.
They're before my time, so I'm just curious.
I definitely started to understand why so many people like Pink Floyd though... it was mesmerizing just sitting and listening to them.


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

I apologise i am pretty wasted over here but i am trying to get the music source onto my computer but it aint happening, any help?

again sorry for the wasted post just wanna tune in from over the water


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

You need winamp or windows media player, something that can play streaming mp3 from the web, just click the link 

http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=611517&file=filename.pls


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

got it, sorry for messing you guys about.


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am apologising again, it is bringing up 2 notebook files but not sure where to go after that, can anyone help? sorry for bein a pest guys/gals.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd help but I've got a mac.
I clicked on tune in and then just opened whatever it was with itunes.


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

can u click in the one say rollitup.org stream Live tune in?


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

go to Winamp Media Player - MP3, Multimedia, and Music Player and download the client. 

After instal just click that link.
or go to shoutcast.com and search rollitup and click the TUNEIN button.

Enjoy!


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

my laptop is busted after a night or rage so i have a shit ass desk top from work for the next few weeks and it is shit, nothing is happening with it.  

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

first of all do you have winnamp, media player?
first of all go to shoutcast.com
type rollitup.org in search then click tune in


----------



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2008)

and if you really can't figure this thing out and really want your willy mason, just go to his myspace.


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

I do wish you could tune in...if you download winamp and can post here....after instaling winamp you should be able to click that tune in button and go...if not then...might take some time....
try disabling any firewall, spyware stuff you have....just for a while...I promise not to infect you...kinda...


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

guys and gals i am tuned in!!

Thanks for all the help, like I said i am pretty wasted but appreciate the help.


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have him on my laptop but it is wasted from a Corona the other night. Sorry for wasting you time guys,

a request from train spotting- - Born Slippy - - - Underworld  TUNE!!!


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

so r you listen to it right now?


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

coming up soon...stay tuned


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

As far as I am aware, you may have some strange requests from me but they are good tunes when fucked if you understand. 

Thank you.


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

willie mason, then some train spotting....click here to request more
https://www.rollitup.org/music/58048-rollitup-radio-8.html


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

hey i will try to get ur request in a minute but we will please stay with us and can you go to this and post request here? cause we try to talk to you all at once and get ur request at once..


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

Appreciate it, cheers.


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

nice song!


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

cheers amigo, oxygen is another by willy that is good, try that out.


----------



## jumifera (Mar 23, 2008)

smoke two joints a day -bob marley 
trippy song enjoy


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

jumifera said:


> smoke two joints a day -bob marley
> trippy song enjoy


i love that song and i think we did play it on the radio sometime....


----------



## farway (Mar 24, 2008)

for cool trippy stuff check out Chad Vangaalen. he's on subpop and plays spacey lo-fi stuff. really cool.


----------



## jumifera (Mar 24, 2008)

mokety said:


> i love that song and i think we did play it on the radio sometime....


i know ,its my favorite song now ....you have good flavor in music MOKETY.very nice...


----------



## mokety (Mar 24, 2008)

jumifera said:


> i know ,its my favorite song now ....you have good flavor in music MOKETY.very nice...


thank you! thanks you! Lol bob marley and damien marley is my fav.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's some ideas: Bob Marley, Damien Marley, Sizzla, Bounty Killer, some John Holt, (I'd say any reggae just about), Grateful Dead, Dark Star Orchestra, The Doors, White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane, Jimi Hendrix, Jethro Toll, Pink Floyd, Led Zepplin, The String Cheese Incident, Moe., Sublime, The Flaming Lips.
If you're looking for some all out trippy music then I'd suggest
Shpongle, Infected Mushroom, Hallucinogen, Sound Tribe Sector 9(STS9)

.....I'll try to remember more but I'm listening to Three 6 Mafia and its hard to think trippy chill music while listening to this.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 28, 2008)

Almost everything I listen to could be classified as trippy, except for stuff like blues, classical, etc. 

Lets see.....

This is a treat if you haven't heard it before: 

ftp://84.23.32.38/m1/KLF%20-%20Chill%20Out%20(1993) [FLACs of The KLF's _Chill Out. _It's a masterpiece. Chill Out - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ]

What else....

In no particular order, check out:

African Head Charge. Massive Attack. Portishead. Lee Scratch Perry. Augustus Pablo. Procul Harum. David Crosby's _If I Could Only Remember My Name_. Traffic. Cream. Fila Brazilia. Funki Porcini. Kruder & Dorfmeister. Lycia.....

Oh, nevermind. I'm not going to sit here and type out my whole record collection. I've got _hundreds_ of CDs and records, and then theres the gigs of stuff I have only in digital format. More than 70% is 'trippy.'

There's a lot of mind expanding music out there, from a lot of different genres and different generations. 60's psych/folk rock, prog rock, metal, new wave, a million different kinds of dub and reggae, a million different kinds of ambient, electronic, house, techno, hip-hop, etc. And that's just scratching the surface.

If people want to mention some of the most cherished trippy music, I might be able to suggest other stuff you'll like. That can be a fun game sometimes.


----------



## corester123 (Mar 29, 2008)

i saw a vid on youtube with this song, it's very addicting LOL,
Holly Dolly Dolly Song: listen online


----------



## elcivic420 (Mar 29, 2008)

Look up KCRW music stream, hottest new stuff ever


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

On KCRW, you probably want to listen to either _Metropolis_ or _Morning Becomes Eclectic_. 

These can be _really_ good, or kinda blah. But that's part of the beauty of long running shows like these. I've been listening since I was in 7th or 8th grade.


----------



## stereo99 (Mar 29, 2008)

trippy music - autechure,aphex twin,fsol,sabres of paradise,mc-mindreader

chill / funk - herbaliser,thevery corporation,bent,ils

super chill - boards of canada, layo#~+bushwacka,husky rescue,nightmares on wax

some recommendations from the 
UK !!


----------



## doctorRobert (Mar 29, 2008)

try human fly i don't know who it's by but it was in this trippy snowboarding movie I watched on transworld


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

stereo99 said:


> super chill - boards of canada.....nightmares on wax
> 
> some recommendations from the
> UK !!


There's a ton of great trippy stuff from UK. 

Isn't BoC from.....Canada? I know that's the Commonwealth, but is it actually part of the UK?

Anyway, I could listen to ROYGBIV on repeat for a looooooong time. 
YouTube - boards of canada - roygbiv [fan video--good one, too--album track]

Nightmares on Wax is great . _Smokers Delight_, or _Carboot Soul_.
YouTube - nightmares on wax - finer ["Finer," _Carboot Soul]

_ I'd stay the fuck away from _Mind Elevation_, I'm not sure WTF happened there.


----------



## exzile (Mar 30, 2008)

pink floyd. i listen to pink all night everynight the machine is really trippy


----------



## goatamineHcL (Apr 1, 2008)

shpongle son shpongle


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Orbital , Sven vath , Dj producer , The Progidy Out of sapce , Moby:Thousand , Lenny Dee , Dj Danna , Dj Hype , Laruent Gardner , Easygroove , And the legend Joey Beltram ,


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

Post links, you lazy stoners!
Shpongle, "Shpongle Spores"
YouTube - Shpongle - Shpongle Spores


----------



## goatamineHcL (Apr 1, 2008)

i cant post links utube is blocked on my comp


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 1, 2008)

The Boy said:


> I'm looking for more music to listen to while high...
> I like trippy stuff like Sufjan Stevens (Enjoy your rabbit), The Postal Service and Aphex Twin.
> Thanks.


FSOL ( Future Sound of London) and The Orb- Theres nothing more trippy than The Orb.


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 1, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Oribal , Sven vath , Dj producer , The Progidy Out of sapce , Moby:Thousand , Lenny Dee , Dj Danna , Dj Hype , Laruent Gardner , Easygroove , And the legend Joey Beltram ,


i agree Joey Beltram is a legend ,as is Derrick May.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

YouTube - FSOL We have explosive

YouTube - the orb - little fluffy clouds

YouTube - Joey Beltram - Energy Flash

YouTube - Derrick May @ Wire99 Yokohama

C'mon, it's not that hard.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone spend as much time listening to _Mezzanine_ as I did?

YouTube - Risingson - Massive Attack

YouTube - Massive Attack - Teardrop [freaky!]

YouTube - Massive Attack - Angel

How about _Dummy?

_Album:
YouTube - U-MV054 - Portishead - Sour Times
YouTube - Portishead - glory box
YouTube - Portishead - Roads
Live:
YouTube - portishead _ glory box
YouTube - Portishead - Roads

Second album was good, too. 
YouTube - Portishead - Roseland NY Live - Half Day Closing [album cut, fan vid]
YouTube - Portishead - Roseland NY Live - Half Day Closing [live]


_Maxinquaye? Premillenium Tension?

_YouTube - Hell is Around the Corner
YouTube - Tricky - Makes Me Wanna Die

OK, that's probably enough former Wild Bunch bristol trip hop acts.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 2, 2008)

Moby-thousand ....... YouTube - Moby - Thousand ,,,Hes trying to kill us ,this used to be in the guinness book of records as the fastest in the world , this tune in a dingy dark rave pumping lsd this was scary shit haha 

Prodigy-Out of space ....... YouTube - The Prodigy - Out of Space ,,, This single track started me in the underground rave/techno/hardcore/acid scene 1992 , Mad but the begining 

Orbital- belfast .......... YouTube - Orbital Belfast Chill out and watch the sun raise and feel the exeacy classic acid house .. shear blitz 

This is a must must see , This is yoda a dancer from the Rythmic State he used to keep things bubbling back in the day YouTube - Yoda Goes Oldskool also check yoda out and about ........ I think he has to much time on his hands thou now days and should move on lmao


----------



## Drewmusprime (Apr 2, 2008)

try some shpongle and kid koala 
and these guys
MySpace.com - hide the knives. - WINTER PARK - Ghettotech / Zouk / Ghettotech - www.myspace.com/sssprojectreal


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 2, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Anyone spend as much time listening to _Mezzanine_ as I did?
> 
> YouTube - Risingson - Massive Attack
> 
> ...


Yeah seen them live so many times they are one my favourites and I know Beth lead singer of Portishead, my old man used to Run a pub in her village.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 2, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> Yeah seen them live so many times they are one my favourites and I know Beth lead singer of Portishead, my old man used to Run a pub in her village.


That's awesome. She doesn't release much material these days, but I love the sound of her voice. The collaboration with Rustin Mann (_Out of Season_) was really good. 

There's rumors of a new Portishead album, _Third_ (aka _Saturnine._) There was a rapidshare link for a supposed bootleg of a rough cut of the album, but I was too late to the party and the link is dead. 

Here's hoping it's for real. If you talk to Beth, tell her there are still plenty of people around who want to hear more!

Check this out, I have no idea who this guy is--you might. Pretty good cover of _Teardrop._ The preamble stops, and the song starts, at 1:35

YouTube - Newton Faulkner - Teardrop (Comical intro: Rusted Root)


----------



## stereo99 (Apr 2, 2008)

Got recommendations : (most avaliable u torrent) - for free !!
Fc kahuna - machine say's yes.
The Beloved - The sun rising.
Fingathing & the big red nebula band - Fingathing.
Dub Pistols - Speakers & Tweeters.
Bent - Pragrammed to love/ Ariels/The everlasting blink.
Hexstatic - rewind.
Morcheeba - Platinum collection.
Mozez - So still.
Prefuse 73 - Vocal studies & uprock narratives.
Red snapper - Making bones/ Our aim is to satisfy red snapper.
Ils - Bohemia/ Idiots behind the wheel/ Soul trader.
Telepop music - genetic world.
Unkle - everthing these guys do!!
Zero 7 - simple things.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 2, 2008)

try brazilian girls and the song pusy


----------



## TheConfucius (Apr 3, 2008)

DNTEL, iron and wine, jefferson airplane, THE UPSETTERS are all goodies


----------



## blitz (Apr 12, 2008)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> Here's some ideas: Bob Marley, Damien Marley, Sizzla, Bounty Killer, some John Holt, (I'd say any reggae just about), Grateful Dead, Dark Star Orchestra, The Doors, White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane, Jimi Hendrix, Jethro Toll, Pink Floyd, Led Zepplin, The String Cheese Incident, Moe., Sublime, The Flaming Lips.
> If you're looking for some all out trippy music then I'd suggest
> Shpongle, Infected Mushroom, Hallucinogen, Sound Tribe Sector 9(STS9)
> 
> .....I'll try to remember more but I'm listening to Three 6 Mafia and its hard to think trippy chill music while listening to this.


yes, i've seen waaaay to much shitty rap being tossed around this board- this stuff is more to my liking.

I'm not a big fan of reggae, but psychedelic rock is always great- Pink Floyd, Flaming Lips, Yes, etc... Shpongle is a whole new direction- that shit is by far the trippiest album I've ever listened to. to that I'd add DJ Shadow, The Orb, DJ Cam, possibly Massive Attack (particularly the dub remix album 'no protection')


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 13, 2008)

From the psychedelic rock lineage, it seems like Procul Harem deserves another quick plug:

YouTube - Procol Harum Cerdes

There's so much more, I don't even want to try and figure out my other favorites as I'd spend hours trying to make sure I'm not missing something important. 
But here's another couple classics:

YouTube - Cream - Tales of Brave Ulysses
YouTube - Traffic - Forty Thousand Headmen (Live, 1970)

Massive Attack is not "possibly"--Massive Attack is _definitely_. Most people should probably buy _Mezzanine_ first, and then _Protection_. _Blue Lines _is also awesome, but has a somewhat more dated sound that may turn some people off. _No Protection_ is great if you're already a fan of spaced-out dub--but those who don't know what they're getting into may find the Mad Professor's productions to be a little too over the top. 

I'd agree that Shpongle is a lot of fun. It seems to be all things to all people--I've heard it called experimental rock, ambient, dub, and even slow trance. That's pretty cool.


----------



## bongReaper666 (Apr 13, 2008)

yoo listen to the beastie boys!


----------



## bongReaper666 (Apr 13, 2008)

yoo listen to the beastie boys!


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 13, 2008)

bongReaper666 said:


> yoo listen to the beastie boys!


Only _Paul's Boutique_ and maybe _Le Son Hip du Monde Hop (_aka _The In Sound From Way Out_) are really psychedelic, though.

YouTube - Beastie Boys -B-Boy Bouillabaisse (Prt 1)

Although, if you like the turntable-heavy Beastie sound and you want trippy, what you REALLY want is DJ QBERT & WAAAAAAVVVVVETWISTERS!

YouTube - DJ Qbert's Wave Twisters Part 1
YouTube - DJ Qbert's Wave Twisters Part 2

[Note, _Wave Twisters_ is a short anime musical. You need a little while to watch these through. If you're impatient, fast forward P1 to one minute in for a little faster start.]

About _Wave Twisters:

Wave Twisters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_
Also *excellent* is _Interstella 555_, which is an anime musical from Daft Punk.
Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Start here to watch the whole thing:
YouTube - Daft Punk- Interstella 5555 (part 1)

The big numbers from the movie, if you don't want to watch the whole thing:

YouTube - One More Time - Daft Punk
YouTube - Daft Punk - Harder Better Faster Stronger (Interstella)
YouTube - Daft Punk - Too long [second half of this--"I need it too"--is better than the first, for which it is titled]


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 13, 2008)

i love this, trips you out when high YouTube - the orb - little fluffy clouds im on ps3 and had to type tht out so please watch lol makes me trip BALLS


----------



## blitz (Apr 13, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Orbital , Sven vath , Dj producer , The Progidy Out of sapce , Moby:Thousand , Lenny Dee , Dj Danna , Dj Hype , Laruent Gardner , Easygroove , And the legend Joey Beltram ,


most of the stuff on here has definitely been more downtempo, but bringing in old skool The Prodigy (Experience) and Joey Beltram definitely ups the ante. I'm a big fan of just trippy EDM too. I probably wouldn't listen to Joey Beltram unless he was live, but The Prodigy Experience is SUCH a fucked up album... same for Acen and Spiral Tribe: old skool breakbeat hardcore rave music is quite trippy, unlike the watered down Ambien trance that Tiesto is selling now.

more in the dance direction, I like Underworld a lot, Sasha & Digweed did some classic mixes, Orbital, Hybrid... some of Oakenfold's earlier stuff (before Tranceport) is sort of goa


----------



## WiZ Kid (Apr 14, 2008)

I usually listen to rap but i'm an avid tripper and when I trip I like to listen to artists like:

Pink Floyd (Animals Album= Best to Trip to)
Infected Mushroom
Polyphonic Spree
Jimi Hendrix
Erykah Badu
Atmosphere
Fugees

Hope you like them


----------



## DWR (Apr 16, 2008)

Hallucinogen

Infected Mushrooms

------

And loads of minimal, goa & psychadelica...


----------



## UshUsh (Apr 16, 2008)

I used to enjoy Infected Mushroom back in the day, but a few of their later songs I've heard are chucking in too many instruments instead of just a nice trippy beat to listen to.
Can't go wrong with any type of DNB (i.e Pendulum), always decent!


----------



## VTXDave (Apr 16, 2008)

The Boy said:


> I'm looking for more music to listen to while high...
> I like trippy stuff like Sufjan Stevens (Enjoy your rabbit), The Postal Service and Aphex Twin.
> Thanks.


Check out Robert Fripp and Brian Eno. I'd recommend "No Pussyfooting"..."Swastika Girls" is especially tasty...
Amazon.com: No Pussyfooting: Fripp & Eno: Music

Very...umm..."trippy"


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 17, 2008)

anyone here heard of DJ L.A.B.?


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 17, 2008)

blitz said:


> most of the stuff on here has definitely been more downtempo, but bringing in old skool The Prodigy (Experience) and Joey Beltram definitely ups the ante. I'm a big fan of just trippy EDM too. I probably wouldn't listen to Joey Beltram unless he was live, but The Prodigy Experience is SUCH a fucked up album... same for Acen and Spiral Tribe: old skool breakbeat hardcore rave music is quite trippy, unlike the watered down Ambien trance that Tiesto is selling now.
> 
> more in the dance direction, I like Underworld a lot, Sasha & Digweed did some classic mixes, Orbital, Hybrid... some of Oakenfold's earlier stuff (before Tranceport) is sort of goa


I am so with you there. Orbital.. doesn't get more classic than that. Sasha and Digweed are cool live. Oh and boo for Tiesto.. I've never been on that train "OMG OMG OMG TIESTO IS LIKE OMG THE SHIT" .........shut the fuck up. haha. 

DEEP DISH (ok I admit I am a trance-a-holic)


----------



## soundwave (Apr 17, 2008)

The Mars Volta, Tool, Liquid Tension Experiment, Buckethead, The Flaming Lips, Of Montreal


----------



## CasualKarma (Apr 20, 2008)

"Let's Go Get Stoned" by Sublime. It might not be the most trippy fucking techno thing out there by any stretch of the imagination. But parts of it, if your fucked up enough, will make you trip out.

And a YEM by Phish, on of their live albums....it's got this vocal jam in it that is trippy as hell.


----------



## BobVila (Apr 20, 2008)

Infected mushroom, if you ever get a chance listen to Arabian Nights on Mescaline.

These guys do all kinds of weird stuff not your typical techno. They sing and have real instruments sometimes.

MySpace.com - Infected Mushroom - Los Angeles, California - Electronica / Trance / Psychedelic - www.myspace.com/infectedmushroomcentral


----------



## High4Life (Apr 21, 2008)

Has any 1 listened to dj dana from holland , She plays some banging music the stuff from the early 90,s just modernised .youtube it worth checking out ..h4l


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 21, 2008)

BobVila said:


> Infected mushroom, if you ever get a chance listen to Arabian Nights on Mescaline.
> 
> These guys do all kinds of weird stuff not your typical techno. They sing and have real instruments sometimes.
> 
> MySpace.com - Infected Mushroom - Los Angeles, California - Electronica / Trance / Psychedelic - MySpace.com - Infected Mushroom - Los Angeles, California - Electronica / Trance / Psychedelic - www.myspace.com/infectedmushroomcentral


 
Infected Mushroom is good trip music but there's 1 other that blows it outta the water.

Evere heard of Sphongle? Find something from Tales of the Unexpressible. This music was MADE for tripping.


----------



## MagicBus420 (Apr 22, 2008)

Third Stone From the sun by hendrix


----------



## alwaysblazin91 (Apr 22, 2008)

Scooter, Nessaja, and other techno. And if you have a car with subs. Anything where you can feel the vibrations from the subwoofers.


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 22, 2008)

Shpongle is very trippy, they're DMT people 

Aphex Twin is trippy as well, fast paced techno or he's got ambient stuff that's pretty chill.

M83 is amazing if you like soundscape type stuff.

Mars Volta is awesome


----------



## Suci (Apr 22, 2008)

Theres alot of lesser known Pink floyd songs that are leet sauce

high hopes
fearless
one of these days

Disocgraphy is win


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - Shpongle - Star Shpongled Banner(Fantastic Planet)

have a nice trip


----------



## Peg (Apr 26, 2008)

Trentemoller is really nice too ... complete badass he is


----------

